# Dish Soap Recipe?



## aprilhwth (May 8, 2013)

Anyone ever made soap specifically for dishes? I've used my CP soap with my dishes, but it seemed too oily/moisturizing. I'm new to CP soap, so any suggestions would be appreciated. What type of oils? Should I have a low superfat? I typically use olive, coconut and palm. I do have castor and almond oil on hand as well. I would think castor oil would be a good choice.


----------



## lizflowers42 (May 8, 2013)

Try a low % like 1% sf and make a bar-then add extra  sf to the rest of the batch if you don't like it then you won't have a ton of low sf soap laying around!


----------



## lsg (May 8, 2013)

Coconut and Castor would make a good dish soap mixture. I can't use cp or liquid soap for my dishes as our water is really hard. You can make your own dish detergent using the cheapest clear shampoo (Dollar Tree) along with borax, baking soda and a little white vinegar. I usually add some lemon or orange essential oil to the mix.


----------

